
Ask HN: “Pay to turn off ads” SaaS - lenomad
Scenario:
An author&#x2F;website publishes quality content and makes money with ads. There are some regular readers who prefer to remove ads (or who use an ad-blocker but would like to support the site).<p>The website would get a cost-per-visit (capped to a maximum per month from one user).<p>The service would support multiple websites, and it should be super-easy, like clicking a button &quot;Remove Ads&quot; to remove ads and start the micropayments.<p>I have a feeling that such a service will be popular soon (but do not plan on building it myself, if it doesn&#x27;t exist)
======
masonicb00m
Tried it.

See
[https://www.google.com/contributor/welcome/](https://www.google.com/contributor/welcome/).

Users who don't like ads can just run an ad-blocker, so this hypothetical
service would be competing with free, and would only convert the fraction who
feel guilty enough about running ad-block to pay what the publisher charges.

The bigger sites will already have set up such a system, so you're left
chasing smaller sites. The smaller ones are probably already on AdSense, so
Google's experiment with Contributor will address them.

~~~
iMerNibor
> The bigger sites will already have set up such a system

The main issue what that is you need to pay a lot of money if you visit a lot
of big sites and dont like ads

5$ a month for one service vs. 10 or so is a big difference

